# Need Help On Building A Winter Layout



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

How do they make a long lasting snow layout that looks real?

If you have any ideas or expereince, please share.

Wanted: Links to sites showing how to fake snow for model railroads.

Thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You need the Jan/Feb '96 issues of Model Railroader magazine. Check out the very serious articles on snow and ice by Rand Hood, they'll make you cold just looking at them...fantastic how-tos.:thumbsup:


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Mister Bob :thumbsup:

I found Feb 1996. Still looking for the Jan. issue.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I just use the real thing


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Snow?  I'd rather have rocks and grass. Be sure to have a lot of figures shoveling for realism.
Are the white season cotton mats good enough?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Only figure with a shovel is me...


----------

